
AirCrack NG 1.4 Updated:  Several performance improvements - LinuxBender
https://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=changelog
======
coretx
Not just performance improvements. "Aircrack-ng: Added PMKID cracking" This
brings WPA-PSK exploitation to the masses.

